# Modified apps (Google+ Added) Added how to theme DialerTabActivity.apk



## lenny hodapp (Jul 7, 2011)

Here's some link's to some modified apps like Gmail Facebook and Market and Google+

I haven't tried all of these only the black and white transparent Facebook and Google+. But I pushed them to system/app. You might be able to flash them but I didn't try it.

If you brick your phone I'm not responsible.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=877510

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1034739

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1066164

http://www.xoomforums.com/forum/motorola-xoom-apps/7126-google-app-inverted.html Google+ inverted New*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=991259 transparent messaging app collection New*

push to system/app might want to rename old apk to be safe.

GoogleQuickSearch -Kameleon Edition - Inverted by the Bowers, themed and customized by b-boy http://www.multiupload.com/1NT525PMIA New*

GoogleVoice - Kameleon Edition -Inverted by the Bowers, themed and customized by b-boy http://www.multiupload.com/ZK9NA3I7U0 New*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/sho...team-fusion/62702-metamorph-themes-swype.html

If these work for you don't forget to hit the THANKS button.


----------



## lenny hodapp (Jul 7, 2011)

Black google+ and a few more has been added.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## Core (Jun 24, 2011)

Perfect... fits in with my BlackIce... I'll push these later and see how they look.


----------



## lenny hodapp (Jul 7, 2011)

Added how to theme DialerTabActivity.apk

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## spinnakernut (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks lenny. I can't wait to try these out. Especially the ones that will match with Black Ice.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## lenny hodapp (Jul 7, 2011)

"spinnakernut said:


> Thanks lenny. I can't wait to try these out. Especially the ones that will match with Black Ice.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using RootzWiki Forums


Your welcome. Might post the themed dialers I made here in a few.


----------



## lenny hodapp (Jul 7, 2011)

If anyone has tried any of these links and the apk files doesn't work let me know and ill remove the link. Thanks


----------



## lenny hodapp (Jul 7, 2011)

Removed link for how to mod the dialer. I put it in my new thread.


----------



## spinnakernut (Jun 24, 2011)

I just installed GoogleQuickSearch. Works well and looks great with Black Ice.

Thank you lenny.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## lenny hodapp (Jul 7, 2011)

"spinnakernut said:


> I just installed GoogleQuickSearch. Works well and looks great with Black Ice.
> 
> Thank you lenny.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using RootzWiki Forums


Your welcome.


----------

